# Car Quiz.



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2015)

How well do you know the 50s Autos.

 1950s car game -- for the old guys

If you had a misspent youth and are old enough you can ace this test.

        '50s Car Test

  let's see how you do.

  Be honest with yourself....no cheating.

  The average score is 73%

This will really rattle the cobwebs in the'ol brain.


Some of us grew up driving this stuff.

    Just click on the link below:

http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/




   Have Fun --- Billy G"


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to get out more... 100%.


----------



## rafe (Feb 5, 2015)

I got a 92 ...I missed the Chrysler and firedome ...I really should have gotten that one ....and one other which I didnt feel bad about the years of the Mercs so only two wrong ...I knew my cars pretty good back then and where they hid the gascaps LOL


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 5, 2015)

Bill,

I just wanted to say thanks, I enjoyed it. BTW, I scored a 92...


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, I got 88%  I have owned a few of those.


----------



## great white (Feb 5, 2015)

81%

39 out of 48. Got a few wrong becasue I just wasn't paying close enough attention to what I was doing.

Early 50's is just a touch before my time anywho.

:whistle:

late late LATE 50's-early 60+ are more my era.


----------



## raven7usa (Feb 5, 2015)

I got 83%. Some of them were easy, others I wasn't sure of. Fun game though.


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 5, 2015)

73%. In my defence tho I was born in 79.
Jake Parker


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 5, 2015)

I got 94---my memory has slipped some---Dave


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 5, 2015)

My first car was a 58 Chevy... definitely got that one.  
The early 50's were before my time... however got more of them than I thought I would.

Score = 73%... I am an average guy... :lmao:

And THX Bill.... that was fun!


----------



## Other Brother (Feb 5, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> 73%. In my defence tho I was born in 79.
> Jake Parker




Not bad for a youngster like yourself.  I got below average with 71% and I have a son your age.  De Soto, Kaiser and Willys....those kicked my butt.


----------



## road (Feb 5, 2015)

I got 81% all were b4 my time.  all great cars though.. well maybe not the Edsel...


----------



## joconnor (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey, I got 83%. Not that great considering I was born in 1950.


----------



## ProMetalShop (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey I even surprised myself, got a 100%. 40 years in the hot rod shop is finally paying off. 

That at was fun, thanks for the link.


----------



## Andre (Feb 5, 2015)

Well.......31%. Not a surprise as I only have a few annual car shows for experience. 

Ever see a V8 turbocharged crate motor in an old Cub Cadet lawnmower? You've never been to a car show around here.... )


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 6, 2015)

I got a 79%  but I should have got more. I have been to a lot of car cruises and my daughter and son-in-law and his dad have a bunch of classic cars and do run some car shows. I have owned some in the test and have worked on a lot of them too.
Paul


----------



## higgite (Feb 6, 2015)

88%. Stumbled on some of the Chrysler and Packard "old folks" cars.

Tom


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 6, 2015)

100% Those the the golden years, the Fifties.  I was glad to see the Chicken Hawk, I've seen it run a couple of times. Never again, though, it rolled at 95 MPH.


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 18, 2015)

One wrong I tottally forgot about them Willeys


----------



## bedwards (Feb 18, 2015)

79% here but should have gotten better. Thanks, I enjoyed that. 


bedwards


----------



## Whyemier (Feb 19, 2015)

77%  guess that's about average


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 19, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> My first car was a 58 Chevy... definitely got that one.
> The early 50's were before my time... however got more of them than I thought I would.
> 
> Score = 73%... I am an average guy... :lmao:
> ...


 I remember the 58 chevy headlights rusting out in 2-3 yrs my dad had one. perhaps that is why they are sparse today compared to earlier models.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 20, 2015)

The 58 Chevy was a HUGE car... I 'inherited' it from a Grandfather... who quit driving.  Thankfully the car spent most of its life under a carport.  

I remember $1/car nights at the drive-in theatre... one time we took 16 (yes sixteen) folks into the drive in in that car... LOL


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 20, 2015)

81%   Not great, but it sure was fun!


----------



## orphan auto (Feb 21, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> How well do you know the 50s Autos.
> 
> 1950s car game -- for the old guys
> 
> ...


100%


----------

